# Scooter...before & after!



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

This cut was a bit extreme, not quite what I expected but he still looks cute! Wish I could get a hair cut and look like I lost half of my body weight. (My daughter cried when she saw him. :Cry: )


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

I think he looks adorable....my boys go in thursday uke:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Thanks Catherine! He's just not a furball anymore but it will grow back very quickly, I'm sure!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Scooter looks cute! It will grow back. It is always a shock...mostly because you didn't realize how thin they are underneath it all!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Had to add this photo as well. Since we live in Georgia my children are big UGA fans! Go DAWGS!!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Ann - Scooter looks cute as a button. It is short but it goes with his hair. Bet both of you will be very happy with the easier grooming.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Ann, 

Scooter is still a cutie. Tell your daughter not to cry, it's only hair and it will grow back. Plus, better he has a bad hair cut than her. :biggrin1:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

LOL, Julia! I'll be sure to tell her.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Scooter looks so soft. I love the way they feel at that length.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Scooter is very cute with his new do!

Suzy


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

My DH called him a bobble-head!!!:brick:


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

I think he looks adorable!


----------



## Mijo's Mom (Apr 19, 2007)

He is extremely cute! They did a good job! And he'll be cool for the summer!

Connie


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Ann, he looks so cute and I love the UGA shirt...."go dawgs". I told DH last night I might trim Cicero some -- and he started brushing!! He sees him when I give a bath and doesn't want him cut, he LOVES the fat looking feet...LOL I'm sure Scooter feels cooler with our hot days. Be sure to post a picture in a couple of weeks because by then I bet you and your daughter will love it.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Ann- might motivate you to cut it yourself. And if it is short, you get to avoid teh cost of another hair cut while you wait for it to grow to the length you want


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

If your groomer is someone you trust and can work with you can always send her links to cuts you like or the my yuppy puppy web site w/instructions for cutting both long and short Hav puppy cuts. Or like many here you can cut it yourself.

Well, as they say, it is hair and it grows back. And he still has his adorable face and Hav personality. Luckily dogs don't look in the mirror at themselves, so they really don't care!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

He's adorable! And you know what? He looks like a little superhero wearing that team shirt. How cute!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Cooper feels Scooter's pain, lol. He went today..and it's not sooo not good.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I would never attempt to cut his hair myself, he's so squirmy! The groomer charged $40 though and depending on how often I decide to have him trimmed I may have to learn!

Dale-I had to put the shirt on him as my kids are all Dawgs fans. I guess the people on here that aren't from the South don't understand how crazy SEC football fans are!


----------

